# Most Embarrassing?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So what's you most embarrassing moment you've ever experienced during a game of Fantasy?

Mine has got to be using Archaon when he first came out. Got the Army book, and fielded him without even making up the model, proxiing a Lord on Chaos Steed for him. I was buzzing, at finally being able to use a true killing Machine, who was good at magic. This was Hordes of Chaos, not Warriors, by the way.

I rolled my spells, I got Orange Fire, and Yellow Fire. Perfect! First turn, I moved my Chosen Knights forward. 12 of them. I was so excited I was bouncing off the walls. 

My other units moved up alongside - two Chariots, and then near them, a Chosen Warrior unit and a couple of Marauders. Magic Phase. I use Archaon. Yellow Fire, to prevent the 3 Cannons of the Dwarfs doing some heavy damage. 

Miscast. Poo. Snake Eyes again. =(. Strength 10 hits on all models in base contact. 6 Knights dead. Panicked the knights even with the Reroll. Failed the Leadership test, then proceeded to roll triple 6 for flee move.

Goodbye 1000 points before my opponent even rolled a dice.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

In a 2120 point game (yeah weird points I know) I had my vampire lord on a zombie dragon charge into a full block unit. He was dead by turn 2. And with vampire counts it sucks loosing your general that early in a game. But I did some back and tied the game.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Miscast. Poo. Snake Eyes again. =(. Strength 10 hits on all models in base contact. 6 Knights dead. Panicked the knights even with the Reroll. Failed the Leadership test, then proceeded to roll triple 6 for flee move.


:rofl: @ Vaz, thats awsome!

But you know whats even more fun? You paniced a unit thats ItP, thats some achievement :mrgreen: (yes the swords of chaos were ItP back then too)

Ive done a bunch of bad things in WHFB. Using steed of shadows to toss a Chaos Lord into a TKcharriot unit(greatweapon s7! here comes the pain!) fluff all attacks, autobreak ofc and die :angry:

Blowing up my 3 warmachines(2 cannons and a hellblaster) on 6 consequent rolls of dice as Empire player: missfire - 1, missfire - 1, missfire - 1 :ireful2:

5 crossbows hits a single elf mage(long long time ago) and rolling 1,1,1,1,1 to wound :ireful2:

Those are amongst the worse ones...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Unit of sword masters losing combat against zombies, anuf said


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Thane + Ironbreakers sent running by a frontal charge from goblin spider riders with spears. And no, they did not escape >_<


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I have loads of them with my unruly greenskins, possibly my favourite was the look on my opponent's face when my giant fell over and crushed a unit of my orcs and caused one side of my army to flee off the table. He had never played O&G before and was staggered that such a catastrophe was even possible. I was pissing myself laughing by that point as the battle was now 2000pts Vs a badly unbalanced 1000pts on the roll of a few poor dice.

Then there is the ever amusing one of your fanatics failing to go anywhere near your opponent and instead come whirling their way through your front line... :no:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Empire general on griffon charging a unit of goblin spears.

i get to hit first for the charge: 
general all 1s
bugger!
griffon all 1s
double bugger

looses combat, runs away.....6 inches

stumpy legged git goblins run......7 inches

bye bye budgie


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I think mine has got to be when a unit of ten goblin spider riders charged into my unit of 20 Dwarf longbeards led by a Lord. The spider riders kill 5 of my longbeards, all the Dwarfs miss, I lose the combat and roll a 12 for my break test. Roll a double 1 for run distance (Dwarfs so they ran 1 inch) before being ran down by the spiders. Only consolation was that next turn I was a little annoyed so I turned 2 cannons on the things and killed them all.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seems Spider Riders (or Goblins in general) are the doom of most armies.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I played a game once against Dark Elves, and my opponant was fielding a mage on a manticore.
well, they rolled pretty badly with their spells, and got a 1 and a 4. in turn 3, the mage tried to cast his 5+ spell...with four casting dice...
as you can probably guess, he rolled 4 1s...and proceeded to roll 5/6s for the rest of the results.

we all had a great laugh at that


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yikes, 4 PD for a 5+ that guy was having a crappy day wasn't he!  You aren't wrong about the greenskins Vaz, they are even the bane of my army, greenskins!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the most embarrassing moment for me would be when I played my old Tzeentch warriors of chaos against greenskins. I'd pretty much won the game and had just sent a unit of gobbo spears running (It had taken a giant a unit of marauders and a few surviving warriors with a lord 2 turns and the giant had died of his wounds)given the crap ld of gobbos I decided that the 2 units would be better used getting nearer the main combat against some Black orcs to finish the game than chasing some gobbos. 
only for the gobbos to rally their shamen then total powers a spell that kills most of the surviving marauders and then charge my warriors in the rear killing them.


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

Probally GT, it wasnt embarresed of my rolls, but having drunk a liter of whiskey in the early hours i kinda fell down =P Also my generalship was worse than usual aswell. ^^

Also with my vampires once i miscast then rolled dbl 1 with my general 4 games out of 5 on the trot, 2 of which were 1st spell of the game (over 500 points in 2k hurts, especially with crumble.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Mine would be from 2 weeks ago my oponents herald of khorne killed valkia. she is really squishy, no ward save and no magic resistance and she is supposed to be the consort of khorne.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

another embarrassing moment , for me was when I had 2 mages in my high elf army and in the first 2 turns of the game, I misscast all spells I cast. This resulting in doth mages wounded, losing level and about 25 more zomdies to kill.


----------

